# Smoking with Hops



## Murray (Feb 17, 2020)

Was at this Brew Pub and noticed on the menu their bacon is smoked using hops.Back in my home brewing days I used hops in pellet form so smoking with hops in pellet form would be easy.  A couple of decades ago I planted some hop plants along a fence, now I have hop cones coming out the wazoo in the fall. Two questions. Has anyone smoked anything using hop pellets?  Has anyone tried smoking hop cones? I’m thinking one would harvest the cones and freeze them green(not drying) and pack the cones tight into my Amazen oval tube.


----------



## tander28 (Feb 17, 2020)

As a homebrewer myself, I'm definitely interested in the process here. I wonder if this is more gimmick than something that actually imparts flavor.


----------



## mike guy (Feb 17, 2020)

Another homebrewer here.  I have not heard of that, but I'm intrigued.  I would also suspect it's more of a marketing gimmick, but I won't dismiss it until I know better.

To me, it's probably not a thing, because the hop flavor comes from alpha acids.  You would not get alpha acids out of the hop by burning it.  Could be some other desirable flavor comes out, but I seriously doubt it's a hop one.   At least for a full hop cone.  A hop pellet I suppose I could see smoldering as it's already dehydrated.  But again, the hop flavor we are used to is an alpha acid which would not go into vapor, only into a solution. 

Now taking hops and then adding wood smoke?  Sure, I can see that being great.  Hops are a great way to add flavor to food though.


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 19, 2020)

Interesting, Got me thinking, I’ve got some cascade hop pellets here I’ll throw some in a tube and try light them, see what happens. If they smoke ok I’ll try with some cheap Bacon And post results when I get a chance.


----------



## chef heidi (Sep 18, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Interesting, Got me thinking, I’ve got some cascade hop pellets here I’ll throw some in a tube and try light them, see what happens. If they smoke ok I’ll try with some cheap Bacon And post results when I get a chance.


I was wondering what happened. I’m getting some fresh hops and wanted to try it on a pork butt


----------

